# Main > General Discussion >  printing out a poster sized map at Staples.

## Mr_Dove

I'm planning to visit staples later this week and print out a poster sized gridded map for my D&D game.  I haven't picked out a map yet though.  Perhaps someone here can direct me to a good choice.

This is mostly an experiment to see if we will enjoy playing on a large, single image map rather than modular tiles.  I would like a map that is versatile enough to be used numerous times in different scenarios.   Maybe a dungeon with lots of rooms, a town with numerous small shops, a cavern system, etc.  Can anyone recommend a specific map that will continue to be fun and useful for a while?

What resolution is good for printing at 24" x 36"?

Has anyone done this before and perhaps offer some tips or hints?

----------


## Midgardsormr

I had an overland map printed at that size a while back at 150 dpi, and it looked fine. That was an illustrative-style map with no texturing, though. If you want something that's going to see multiple uses, you might also want to look into lamination, which will improve durability and protect it from spilled sodas. Also, you can write on it with a dry-erase marker.

----------


## Tomalak

I would suggest a dungeon map whose layout is semi-modular so that it can be customized by application of a few tiles atop it, or alternately several variously shaped rooms with labeled exits Instead of connecting hallways.  In my experience, 300ppi is best for printing.

Also, if you are going to get it laminated (a very wise decision) you could do a generic floor tile pattern and add walls with an erasable marker.

----------


## Diamond

I had really good results with these guys:  Cheap Vinyl Banners - Custom Banners Online | Only $12

Here's an old blog entry reviewing their products:  A New Cheap Way to Get an Awesome Map for Your Game | The Labyrinth

----------


## kurtographer

I didn't know Staples did that. I've actually had some success with large print outs by going to my local blueprinting shop in town (I live in Santa Cruz, CA). They scanned my already existing poster board drawing into a digital file and then later printed out my altered, revised digital file into a poster print hard copy.  I was a very satisfied customer.

----------


## Bogie

There are tons of great maps on this site.

If you click on the link in my sig. a the bottom of this post it will take you to my album here on the Guild.  There are 21 different maps there.
If you like them I have a few suggestions:
#12  Outdoor marketplace or blackmarket.  PC's always need to buy and sell stuff.
#19 Wentworth inn PC's always need to Get Info, eat & drink, and a place to stay.
#21  Dragon's Lair Entrance.  Outdoor encounter map.  the big cave on the left is the main focus, but there are a couple pools that could have hidden entrances and other places for hidden caves, or just a place for the PC's to camp or get ambushed, (or both).

----------


## Gamerprinter

I run *Gamer Printshop* which is an RPG Map POD shop for gamers and publishers, since April 2007. I have a large format inkjet printer for sizes up to 42 in x 10 ft to paper, photo-stock, vinyl and other. I also offer 36" wide by any length lamination and ship worldwide. I've done many maps for guild members, publishers and more and have shipped throughout Europe, South America, and North America.

Though I'm spending more effort doing map commissions and publishing, but I still do printing.

----------


## jpstod

just Curious..What would a 36x 72 Inch white background with black 1" grid lines Cost

----------


## Gamerprinter

36 x 72 = 18 square feet, at $.50 per sq.ft, that is *$9* (+ $13.50 for 5 mil lamination) + shipping.

GP

----------


## foremost

At staples they do a lot of different printing forms; blueprints are what's most advertised. And while I love Staples, your picture will most likely have printer lines on it. So if you have something very detailed/colorful that's probably not good for printing at staples.

----------

